# Demand for ‘panic rooms’ growing



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Would you consider having a panic room? I wouldn't.

Demand for ?panic rooms? growing | January 1, 2016 | www.simivalleyacorn.com | Simi Valley Acorn


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nope. Then again, a couple of times I outran my sentry dog while following in on an alert. My prey/kill instinct is a tad too high to allow me to scurry into a panic room.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its like a bunker for wealthy people with leather couches inside.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm building one but prefer to call it a safe room. Fire,tornado and idiot resistant.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, why not. I can't see it hurting anybody by having one in your home. In fact panic/safe rooms are good for storing valuables too. If you have the space and funds to do it go for it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Works well unless your attacker decides to burn you out.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I just see the money being better spent other places. You can't take that room with you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have considered building a small above ground bunker on the property for a shelter in the event of a direct hit by a hurricane.
Otherwise, the only time I would consider such a thing would be if I lived in an area where a ground assault against my position by a company sized or bigger unit was possible. Such as 45 years ago I Quang Tri Province. Just 4 or 5 armed raiders coming would not require a bunker to hide in.:armata_PDT_36:
But, that was then, this is now.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just make it a walk in gun safe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought about building a secure room in my basement mainly for safe storage, kind of like a big Safe. But I couldn't justify the cost. Having a basement is good enough in case a tornado or hurricane force winds hits the house.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I actually have 2 "safe rooms" on my property and I thinking of adding more. I have small children here and need a safe place for them to hide if things get bad. I don't think they are stupid if done right and used appropriately. 
if a mob comes up my road looking to loot and kill any in their way I know we don't have the fire power or the people needed to fight off an attack. It would be stupid to think it is going to happen like in the movies. I'm no Rambo. Hell even Rambo isn't even Rambo is he? 
I hid food around the property, my cellar is hidden so unless you know its there you wont find it. I also have 2 hiding places in addition to the cellar set up for either the little kids and an adult or 2 or 4 adults can hide until danger has passed. they are set up with water and food a potty bucket and sleeping bags for warmth. nothing elaborate but will keep the kids safe and out of site


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

When my wife and build our next house we will be incorporating a "Safe room" that won't look like a safe room. The room will be downstairs and be the size of a fairly large bedroom, say 14X16' and will be used as a bit of a man cave. It will be a shelter for severe weather and be built to withstand the collapse of the house around it in the event of a tornado or fire. We will incorporate a large safe for guns/valuables, and it will be where our BOBs will be kept. 

You'll never know it was a safe room though.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

everything has a positive and a negative 
safe room / shelter would be nice but if I am underground and the house above me comes down do I have a way out 
and air vents if it rains enough they might get clogged then you out of air
the house we hoping to get would will not be the farm/country type land (reason FHA) but under the porch in the back its pretty high up and if we get this house then I plan on working a way of using that space and turning it into a mostly aaboveground shelter for a storm
if few people are breaking in then they got to get past the alarm systems then a pug who barks at a passing leaf and slightest sound plus I am getting a German shepherd then the 6'5 large man aiming shotgun or handgun depending what I grab first
now if its a mob then it time to get the FU*K out , like tirednurse said rambo is rambo and I am not rambo, outgun/ numbered odds of coming out on top is not going to happen then its time to leave and fast to anther location 
I have no plans on meting the higher power just yet


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Panic room done right can also serve as storm protection. Ours does. The room is in the basement , well stocked and strong enough to with stand any tornado or storm. At one time it was a large gun vault built when the house was built. While deployed wife and daughter switched it to other uses. After that it became what it is now a place of safety and storage. In the 18 years since we built this house it has been used seriously 1 time. When you look out side and see a tornado. You get in and lock it up. We have gone into it in storms many times as a precaution. train the grand children to take storms seriously some times requires you head down even when you may not normally.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Mish said:


> Would you consider having a panic room? I wouldn't.
> 
> Demand for ?panic rooms? growing | January 1, 2016 | [url]www.simivalleyacorn.com | Simi Valley Acorn[/url]


I would never have one.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have often thought of what would happen if someone broke into my home at night and were actually intent on doing the wife and I harm. When they come in they are going to need a safe place to run into and call 911 on themselves.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have one. It's 30 acres and surrounded on 3 sides by pine trees and a lake! 

Kidding aside I'd live to have a tornado shelter. Storms be crazy out here in East Texas!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Any sumbitch break into my room is gonna be panicking pretty damn quick when "IT" greets them! HA!!!

View attachment 14189


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is this anything like panic at the Disco?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> Would you consider having a panic room? I wouldn't.
> 
> Demand for ?panic rooms? growing | January 1, 2016 | [url]www.simivalleyacorn.com | Simi Valley Acorn[/url]


I would but not to run and hide in, more like to have a secret gun vault. I have always wanted to build a gun vault then attach a house to it. A panic room would have to be at least 300 square feet for me to have any use for it, 600 square feet if I plan on putting a lathe in it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Orders can range from a $20,000 custom-built safe door to a fully equipped safe room costing several hundred thousand dollars, he said.


A 20k door?

Several hundred thousand dollars for a panic room?

OK, did everyone who said they have one of these actually read the article? Is this what you have; a self contained room that can't be entered except with sophisticated means?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The wife stands to inherit 150 acres of her Dad's farm. I am presently looking at how to build on this very remote and unimproved property. We have nothing more than a prescribed easement onto the property through two other properties so ZERO road frontage, no power and we have to open and close two gates just to get there. Security and storm preparedness are at the top of my list. Some type of reinforced room full of supplies is a foregone conclusion. It will be in the basement with steel beams in the overhead for floor joists, block walls filled with rebar and concrete and a few other options. We have a place we can shelter from storms now but it is just under a staircase in the basement, We would be alive in all probability but pretty effectively screwed. The shelter in the next house will also be a quasi living quarters.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel that anyone that has children should have a safe place for them to go in case of emergency.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I want to build a safe room but it won't be anything crazy or expensive like in the article. I just plan to reinforce doors that lead to the designated location in my home. In there I will have some supplies and a weapon to hold off the bad guys until help arrives.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like an underground root cellar but I have no interstate in a panic room. If intruders come here they are going to panic. Not I.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> A 20k door?
> 
> Several hundred thousand dollars for a panic room?
> 
> OK, did everyone who said they have one of these actually read the article? Is this what you have; a self contained room that can't be entered except with sophisticated means?


 Of course someone is always going to try and sell you an over price product you don't need. You can build an effective safe place for far less. If you do it when the home is built even lower cost. But with today ways to pump concrete you do it with no real problems.
When basement was built one part was sectioned off with 10 inch reinforce concrete walls , It added very little to a tight budget when we built the home. It may not stop a full invasion of the 1 ID but any BG or storm we will see it will stand .


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the idea of having a place to store goods and equipment that is fire safe and water proof. But hiding in a room is like shooting fish a barrel. Id rather have options.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I failed to mention . This is not a new idea. When we built this house when I was talking with the contractor doing the basement he figure out right away what I was getting at. they had been doing them for some time already 18 years ago.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

panic room is only really good if you can move fast enough to it
a veteran thief can be quick as a hic hop and time you know it he/she or them are in 
and if house is say only 1400 feet and smaller that's not a lot of space to get to a room across and making sure family is in it same time not adding where is the intruder/intruders located 
the large homes has a better chance only because of size and the money the rich have
storm shelter should always be a must , even in NY where I am from we had tornadoes touched down and did damage to homes and I from the westside of buffalo ny and being next to lake erie the winds gust can kick up really bad and had blown whole roofs off like paper and then you are on a second story floor or higher the walls can come down once that roof is gone.
I plan on enforcing my place but the closets in the bedrooms are not huge but 2-3 people can fit right in and hold out on a short period time , I putting in landlines and making the door hedges stronger and a brace in the middle so they can not be kicked in and yet it wont make the place look trashy , but that's would also be pointless if a mob is coming because odds are no panic room will help , unless its well hidden 
also plan on putting a small shelter right next to the house with easier/ fast access .
this is my first home hopefully we get it all looks good so far but I am always hoping to hear comments and suggestions I am on a lower budget so cant go all out :-(


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In the event of a break in or such happenings.. I want them coming to me down the narrow hallway...I will be waiting for them with a shotgun... I do not agree with the GO AND GET EM idea... I want to let them make noise and walk into MY KILL ZONE...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I would not have a panic room.I would rather be able to take control of the situation than hide.we would take care of the threat ourselves then call LEO.


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

Once I have children I think the idea of a panic would become more appealing. Having to deal with any type of dangerous situation would be easier knowing they were out of harm's way.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

GirlPrepMI said:


> Once I have children I think the idea of a panic would become more appealing. Having to deal with any type of dangerous situation would be easier knowing they were out of harm's way.


That's the main reason for my plans. My oldest son and I are not always home to defend the fortress. I would prefer that my wife run and hide with the young ones than to try and fight it out. Also, son #2 stays home alone for a couple hours very frequently. So this is good in case there is a break in while we are out and about.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I would like to have one for a storage and tornado shelter. I dont know about having one for hiding. I guess I can see the benefit of one, I just dont think I would use it for that purpose.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

20k on a door, can't help but sit here and think about how quick you can go around that door with just 3 tools, even the home made versions a large two handed hammer an axe and a pry bar. Most walls will break apart given time and patience of the 'invader' no matter what their reason for coming after you. Would I want a Safe Room. Yes I would, that would be amazing. Particularly in a situation where I have to worry about the law not being able to be an effective deterrent. Such as in riots or where most of us should be prepping for, when SHTF. No power no electric... most of you don't have dumb neighbors. If they knew you were home or saw you come home and not leave for days. Eventually they will want to see what you have if nothing else. I found an interesting set of books on Amazon, the subject is what life would actually be like with the grid down. In my experiences, they were pretty lazy about how long it took people to start acting like raiders and worse.

As I said, yes, I would love a safe room. Something nice and none dependent on electricity. Will it determine if I buy a house or not should the money be in my pocket. No, why not, cause when it comes down to it. You can build one, with knowledge comes power and with a wealth of resources you only need ingenuity. I mean, the Chinese were able to make wooden blast furnaces for smelting iron while the rest of the world was still in the Renaissance age. As I continue to say, with enough time and research you can learn to make a great many things with next to nothing. You need only the desire and resources to make it happen. In that order


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> I would not have a panic room.I would rather be able to take control of the situation than hide.we would take care of the threat ourselves then call LEO.


I agree one hundred percent. I would rather spend the money on a Sally Port and box them in where I called all the shots.

C T.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The interesting thing is this... Millennials are the fastest growing sub section of our population. Second to them is third generation welfare families. And around those same statistics you find illegal aliens. All three groups prefer a more socialist "government can fix all" model of society. Millennials don't want to live in houses because yard-work and exterior maintenance is too much. They want communities, condos and apartments that handle that. They want free college and health care. So do the third generation welfare families and illegals.
Let that sit for just a moment and base line it in your head. It is the coming norm.

Now, since BHO became POTUS 7 years ago, panic rooms, bunkers, bug out cabins, guns, amateur radio operator (ham) licenses, and general interest in bush-craft has skyrocketed. People are building houses with tactical features like bullet resistant glass and kevlar wrapping as well as ornate security doors, sophisticated alarms, cameras and intercoms - all previously reserved for barons, tycoons, magistrates, and the Hollywood elite. There are gas powered generators, solar and even wind available for homes and you now have whole home battery systems.

Part of this trend is undeniably that the demand has been there but the cost was prohibitive. But the increasing demand has brought these prices down and guess who's buying - it ain't millennials, teat-suckers, and illegals. It is Gen X and older crowd because we can see the world they are creating where there is no accountability and the government is there to solve problems and hand out participation trophies.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

CTHorner said:


> I agree one hundred percent. I would rather spend the money on a Sally Port and box them in where I called all the shots.
> 
> C T.


That's exactly right. They are on the X at that point.

I've decided to build a tornado shelter with a Sally port entrance and an emergency exit.

It'll be ground level poured concrete and steel. Dirt will be piled upon all 4 sides and sloped and planted with sod. The roof will be concrete and steel.

On the roof of the shelter I'm going to build a garage. From the front it'll look like a garage on a hill with the entrance to the shelter in the rear facing 2-3 miles of trees and a couple miles of swamp.

Thinking about setting up my own concrete plant on site to keep costs down and to guarantee quality.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I could see a storm shelter if you live in the land of tornadoes or hurricanes and I could also see making a safe room if you have children but as a rule I am against a siege mentality. Unless you have help on the way the defenders are fighting two opponents, the attackers and time because its only a matter of time before you run out of resources while the attackers can do all kinds of nasty things like try to burn you out or cut off your ventilation. I think the best solution is to have a place that's primary purpose is to shelter from weather related events such as a basement, cellar, or specialty made storm shelter and use it as a temporary shelter for those not involved in actively defending your home. As for me and mine, just like the under armor commercials "We Will Protect this House."


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We now have a hidden room. It is small but secure. I will send my sister and nephews in there if trouble is brewing. I however, will stay out of the room and do what I need to do so I can protect them.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> i have often thought of what would happen if someone broke into my home at night and were actually intent on doing the wife and i harm. When they come in they are going to need a safe place to run into and call 911 on themselves.


^^^^^^^^^^^^
this


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> That's exactly right. They are on the X at that point.
> 
> I've decided to build a tornado shelter with a Sally port entrance and an emergency exit.
> 
> ...


I have procured 810 yards of top soil at no cost. Infact, I have negotiated for the company to supply me with 25 yards of sand/clay to build the structure on. There is a construction project 1/2 mile away that requires the removal of the soil and a place to dump it. I'm saving the construction company thousands by taking their dirt.

I love progress.

The art of the deal........it's a beautiful thing.


----------

